# Free Domain ??



## aakash (May 2, 2004)

Can I get a free domain name anywhere which provides FTP support ?? Also file limitations uoto 2 MB are enough.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 2, 2004)

www.spymac.com ...


----------



## Nemesis (May 2, 2004)

spymac gives u everything. and remember, give an msn id or an id with some well known email service provider at d time of registration or u wont get ne confirmation email (my experience of giving my sify id is talkin here).


----------



## Deep (May 2, 2004)

www.netfirms.com


----------



## diju (May 2, 2004)

The spymac thing really sux...
i juss cudnt activate mah site..
where is da 350 mb of space they promised me...?
such a messy interface. they seriously need an aesthetic department.


----------



## Nemesis (May 2, 2004)

easy pal. 350MB is d total space u get. u only get 100MB 4 site hosting. u dont need 3 posts 2 express ur anger!


----------



## diju (May 2, 2004)

I neva lose mah cool 8) 
The three message thingy was a mistake...
But it look wot it had done...I'm now a warmed up nerd..hehe!

And if 100 mb is for hosting..what are rest of 250 mb for? The mailbox , i guess, is of a separate 1 gb.
And i juss cudn't activate mah hosting url account..if u can plz help...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 3, 2004)

Spymac said:
			
		

> Your account includes:
> 
> 1 GB e-mail account, it_waaznt_me@spymac.com*
> 250 MB of space to upload pictures in the Spymac Gallery
> ...



Do you still need anything ..? Chill on yaar .. its a hell lot for free ...


----------



## aakash (May 3, 2004)

Symac aks for some $'s to activate the account ? I asked for FREE DOMAIN name !!! Please help me. Remember I don't want a SUBDOMAIN


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 4, 2004)

What ..??? Nope its completely free .. my friend .. I already have 2 ids and you r tellin that its not free ... Did ja registered there ..?


----------



## mail2and (May 4, 2004)

cool... i think u shud try netzero.com or freewebsite.com


----------



## aakash (May 5, 2004)

Hi 'it_waaznt_me'. I regestered there by the name 'funcity'. Now whenever i enter there, the message comes 'Welcome to the world of Spymac', then it redirects me to the homepage. Now where should I go to check for my mails or my webspace or any other activities ? When I click the mail button it again takes me to the login page. HELP ME !


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 5, 2004)

You should find that in the confirmation mail they sent you .. And if you are like Ice who has deleted that message then I can post it for you ... Right now I cant access email sites as they are blocked by my College's admin .. I will post it when I m at my home .. 

Edited .. now confirmed

by the way .. 
ur address will be : 

*funcity.spymac.net 

Install a ftp client and fill this info  ..*
server: funcity.spymac.net 
username : funcity
password : **** (ur password)
*

Upload files to the server .. that easy ...


----------



## mail2and (May 5, 2004)

well try netzero or siliconvalley.net at 299/yr


----------



## Nemesis (May 5, 2004)

this guy asked 4 a free domain


----------



## mail2and (May 6, 2004)

forget it u wont get a free 1 now... earlier netzero.com used to give  a free 1 and i enjoyed anandbatra.com free for 2 yrs! he he


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 7, 2004)

Oye .. Here are some more gems .. 

www.quickfox.org (very nice site .. without ads ofcourse ..)

*www.collo.net (this one too .. without ads . n totally free .. )


----------



## go4inet (May 7, 2004)

i dont understand anything ?>
he was asking for a FREE DOMAIN ?
U guys are talking abt space ? what do u think ?

anyway if ur keen in getting freedomains... here is the choice !

www.yourname.tk :: www.dot.tk ( Domain with extensin .TK)
www.yourname.cjb.net :: www.cjb.net ( Domain with .CJB.NET )
www.yourname.vze.com www.vze.com ( .VZE.COM )

Have Fun !


----------



## go4inet (May 7, 2004)

www.shorturl.com is also the best one !


----------



## aakash (May 14, 2004)

cant I get a domain name for free with the extenstion '.com'???


----------



## theraven (May 14, 2004)

lol
nope i dun think u can get a .com for free 
if that was the case then there wouldnt be any domain registrations required
ur options are limited to what g4inet said
o and thanks g4inet i needed some of those myself


----------



## aakash (May 14, 2004)

Now can anybody tell me how can I get a STABLE subdomain which gives me cgi access, ftp support and above 15 MB webspace. I think i would use DOT.TK and the subdoimain to get my job done. NOTE ::: Freeservers is a good subdomain provider but it doesn't provide FTP support !


----------



## go4inet (May 14, 2004)

aakash said:
			
		

> Now can anybody tell me how can I get a STABLE subdomain which gives me cgi access, ftp support and above 15 MB webspace. I think i would use DOT.TK and the subdoimain to get my job done. NOTE ::: Freeservers is a good subdomain provider but it doesn't provide FTP support !



hmm... no one gives u the access for cgi ... man why dont u spend some 500 - 1000 bucks and get ur self a domain and space ?


----------



## shadowdm (May 14, 2004)

what abt brinkster... I am not sure if it supports FTP though. It's one of the few which supports asp code.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 15, 2004)

www.collo.net supports CGIs .. look my post abvbe ...


----------



## cnukutti (May 15, 2004)

guys why don't you search for them in Google i found a few sites that are good. Tripod has cgi-bin access. but i use www.tripod.co.uk which has php and mysql. and it actually works.
search www.clickherefree.com and you can query for various types of hosting options.


----------



## khandu (May 16, 2004)

I will tell u THE BEST SITES!!!

For free Domain : www.freedomain.co.nr (a .CO.NR domain -- no popups/ads except a button)

Free webspace : *www.lf3h.com/ or www.lfhost.com ( a small google ad on top) it gives everything from FTP /PHP/SQL etc...

Telling u by experience... these r good.. aleast for being free..  

I used many like lfhost, quickfox, triopd, collo, dot.tk, cjb.net , spaceports, geocities, webfreespace.. lists n lists of them..


----------



## go4inet (May 16, 2004)

shadowdm said:
			
		

> what abt brinkster... I am not sure if it supports FTP though. It's one of the few which supports asp code.



Brinkster has stopped providing the free services.. u have to pay even for their 30 MB storage & old customers are still available...

i mean the old members can still host their sites free !


----------



## tuxfan (May 19, 2004)

I can give a free domain if you take hosting from me . 

Anyway, in my opinion, even if you get a free domain you should never go for it. It is not expensive. A .info domain is about US $ 5 per year. A .com for about US $ 12 (or may be even less!!). Its not expensive. Go for it. Then there are plenty of free or paid hosting options to suit your needs.

You may opt for a free hosting, but please don't opt for a free domain.


----------



## cnukutti (May 20, 2004)

Hey a .com domain costs only Rs 350. haven't you seen the classifieds in Digit?


----------



## tuxfan (May 20, 2004)

But ensure that the domain is registered in your name. These guys sometime registeres it in their own name and then ultimately controls your site. In case of any dispute with them, you lose not only your site, but your emails, client, goodwill and lot of other things.

It is safer to register the domain name on your own or thru someone known to be reliable, even if you have to pay a little more. Then change the DNS as per the requirement of servers.


----------



## aakash (May 28, 2004)

Thank you all of you guys for the co-operation you have given. I am really thankful to you even if you answers didn't prove to be fruitful to me. Thanks you once again and I am hoping to get some more fresh answers.


----------



## rajeshjsl (May 30, 2004)

WWW.DOMAINDLX.COM PROVIDES FREE DOMAIN AND 100 MB WEB HOSTING WITHOUT ANY RESTRICTION SUCH AS BANDWITH


----------



## mail2and (May 30, 2004)

hey rajesh cool site! why not visit www.galachost.com
just see this.... u will forget others!


----------



## aakash (Jun 11, 2004)

yeah domaindlx is pretty nice


----------



## silly_kash (Jun 15, 2004)

www.domaindlx.com

150 mb free space


----------



## aakash (Jun 17, 2004)

hey can anyone tell me an address which is not redirected? The domaindlx domain is redirected. I want such address which are not REDIRECTED


----------



## cnukutti (Jun 17, 2004)

i think there is none like that available for free.
sorry


----------



## aakash (Oct 7, 2004)

hey this galachost.com does not exist. I visited all this sites but i am not satisfied with anything. Can you guys tell me some more. Please !


----------



## ravimevcha (Oct 8, 2004)

Get one cool domain name with FTP Support and My sql, PHP and lots more here
*100webspace.com/


----------



## hard_rock (Oct 16, 2004)

If u r really hungry 4 space then try this........
www.i6networks.com
It offers 1GB space.
Other features :


> FREE 1GB Webspace
> FREE 50 GB Bandwidth
> *NO* BANNER ADS
> FREE Secure Server (SSL)
> ...


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 16, 2004)

mail2and said:
			
		

> hey rajesh cool site! why not visit www.galachost.com
> just see this.... u will forget others!


The site doesn't open  Check out the URL and post it again please.


----------



## visvo (Oct 17, 2004)

hey ! i tired www.i6networks with .tk will upadate u bout the happnings.. but thanx a lot for such a long help and aakash tell me about ur site and its description its name and hosting.


----------



## wORm (Oct 17, 2004)

aakash said:
			
		

> hey can anyone tell me an address which is not redirected? The domaindlx domain is redirected. I want such address which are not REDIRECTED



*www.uni.cc/ Proper Domain. You will need a free host that allows you to use its DNS servers.


----------



## visvo (Oct 17, 2004)

hey ! www.i6networks.com is not signing me whenever i tries to register it refuses to go further why is it happening plz help


----------



## demoninside (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey do any one know one web space provider which let me uplode files more then 1mb till 10or 15mb or no restrictatioins on file size


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 21, 2004)

thats cool i regestered in spymac.com


----------



## Ashis (Oct 22, 2004)

khandu said:
			
		

> I will tell u THE BEST SITES!!!
> 
> For free Domain : www.freedomain.co.nr (a .CO.NR domain -- no popups/ads except a button)
> 
> ...



100% agree with khandu.
I have a site hosted at *www.angeltowns.com/ (Linux Server(I Guess))
& directed url by CO.NR. *freedomain.co.nr/
The Address is www.Ashis.co.nr 
Check that out!!!
 :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Oct 22, 2004)

hi guys.. any idea if there's any free host (with/without ads) that provides ASP/CDONTS support?


----------



## visvo (Oct 22, 2004)

hey ! tell me is there any company that gives u .com for free without ads ! ? .. i owned one on netzero but its period is expired and they refused to continue it now  plz do help


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Oct 22, 2004)

and btw.. no one gives a .com domain for free!!


----------



## visvo (Oct 22, 2004)

then what 2 do.. which is best to domain is best and where to host ?? can any one tell me or shall i say that which is de facto? for this .. any on Team Digit help


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 23, 2004)

Try www.250free.com


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 23, 2004)

dude u r website www.funcity.spymac.com not works shows HTTP 404 error page not found?
?????


----------

